# Nakika Rig/Horn Mtn: 7/5 to 7/6



## SeaStrike (Apr 28, 2012)

A friend of mine just sent me a report from his overnighter out of OB to Nakika and Horn Mtn. Wanted to share.

"We left Thursday night for the Nakika Rig and came back with a solid amount of fish. We lost a marlin trolling through Horn Mountain but it was an awesome trip overall. The smaller tuna were caught on diamond jigs at night while the bigger ones were caught on cedar plugs while trolling."


----------



## SeaStrike (Apr 28, 2012)

more...


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Nice mess of tuna...*

Thanks a lot for the report guys, looks like a nice trip, going tomorrow still have to make up my mind about where to go, looks like you did pretty good to the rigs !!!
Thanks for posting...


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

That's enough for a few sandwhiches right there, great mess of fish. Plenty good eats!


----------

